# Viper 1002 alarm problem.



## map351 (Jan 29, 2014)

I installed a viper 1002 on a 39 Chevy the problem is, set the alarm then disarm with the Fob unlock/open the the LS door then RS door close both doors Ignition on then to start engine running alarm unlocks/opens RS door only? I've checked out all the wiring can't find anything, the car has a lot of electronics is it possible it's picking up a Wifi ( Bluetooth) signal close to the same frequency as the FOB and unlocking the door?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bluetooth runs on a separate frequency than the fobs are transmitted on. So when you start the vehicle, the alarm/keyless unlocks the RS door?


----------



## map351 (Jan 29, 2014)

yes, as soon as the engine starts the Viper sends a ground to the RS door relay & trips the door solenoid opening the door. This only happens in the start/run.

Mike


----------

